# Code for Previous Shoulder Dystocia



## wendypepsi (Nov 8, 2015)

Does anyone know the proper code for the coding of _previous_ shoulder dystocia?  Thank you


----------



## crystaljos (Nov 8, 2015)

Query not complete, is this for a child, if so there is a  code from the newborn section starting with alphabet P, dont have my book right now to give the code, but this condition can be coded throughout if this is initially found during birth.

Hope this helps


----------



## crystaljos (Nov 8, 2015)

ok found it now ... P03.1


----------

